# This gymcel has a hot girlfriend. Gyming works.



## Chrono (Jun 15, 2020)

Without gym he would be an incel. His girlfriend is average but still better than nothing. shes in the youtube link.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 15, 2020)

You can't be fucking serious


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 15, 2020)

he doesn't look bad tbh


----------



## Chrono (Jun 15, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> he doesn't look bad tbh


he has a skull the size of a baby.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 15, 2020)

He isn´t even below average.


----------



## Lawyer (Jun 15, 2020)

Chrono said:


> Without gym he would be an incel.


I doubt it, how tall is he?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jun 15, 2020)

What a pussy
Would knock him out one punch if I would train as much as him

WHY DONT YOU CLAMP YOUR NOSE IF YOU CANT TAKE IT??


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 15, 2020)

*HIS SIDE PROFILE IS MOGGED BY MOST OF THIS FORUM USERS*

_*



*_

*WHILE HIS SHOULER - WAIST RATIO IS SO GOOD THAT LORSSS LOOKS LIKE HE BELONGS TO A DIFFERENT ANIMAL SPECIES*


----------



## Chrono (Jun 15, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> *HIS SIDE PROFILE MOGS MOST OF THE INCELS OF THIS FORUM*
> 
> _*
> View attachment 462169
> ...


Is that your frame, JFL. Get on HRT man.


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Jun 15, 2020)

He's not a manlet.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jun 15, 2020)

his girlfriend looks like he arranged marriage maxxed. not the worst indian girl though. he still looks like a gymcel with the narrow under-developed skull


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 15, 2020)

This gymcel has a hot girlfriend gyming works His girlfriend is average but still better than nothing


----------



## gymislife (Jun 15, 2020)

He has an atleast 4.5 psl face
David laid tier frame
0.0001% tier body
Tall
100k subs on youtube








Why wouldn't he have a girlfriend?


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jun 15, 2020)

5,5psl face. 0,0000001% body. Still girlfiriend a recessed monkey because he is indian


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Jun 15, 2020)

Tall + decent skull + decent facial symmetry
Somone that looks like this guy in the pic can be twice as swole and only get chubby ugly girls
skull size is everything


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Jun 15, 2020)

Chrono said:


> Is that your frame, JFL. Get on HRT man.



who is the aryan godden in your avi? remember me a character in Vikings


----------



## Chrono (Jun 15, 2020)

AsciugaVagine said:


> who is the aryan godden in your avi? remember me a character in Vikings


----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 15, 2020)

This gymmaxxed manlet has a nice gf as well


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jun 15, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> This gymmaxxed manlet has a nice gf as well



He mogs the guy in op


----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 15, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> He mogs the guy in op


True but he's only 5'7 tbh. Not sure how tall the guy in the op is.


----------



## Germania (Jun 15, 2020)

Chrono said:


> His girlfriend is average


Average in Colombia maybe, she is definitely gl in western countries.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jun 15, 2020)

skullcel


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jun 15, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> *HIS SIDE PROFILE MOGS MOST OF THE INCELS OF THIS FORUM*
> 
> _*
> View attachment 462169
> ...


you're trolling right that side profile is dogshit tier


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jun 15, 2020)

Fuck my hips are as wide as yours @Lorsss how the fuck do we cope?


----------



## thecaste (Jun 15, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> Fuck my hips are as wide as yours @Lorsss how the fuck do we cope?


Wide hips is an instant death sentence; impossible to cope. A woman can't even get a little spark of attraction if you just look like a pregnant high e tranny. I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jun 15, 2020)

thecaste said:


> Wide hips is an instant death sentence; impossible to cope. A woman can't even get a little spark of attraction if you just look like a pregnant high e tranny. I'm so sorry for you.


Fuck this gay earth, was given Shakira hips and a 3 inch dick


----------



## Cares (Jun 15, 2020)

that kid looked impressive when he was on tren. really lean and good muscle insertions for a small guy. a mini zyzz


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 15, 2020)

You left out the "incel" in gymcel on this one


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 15, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> Fuck my hips are as wide as yours @Lorsss how the fuck do we cope?



compensating with facial surgeries and steroids for bodymaxxing.

If we are so desperate we can still undergo oblique muscle custom implants or iliac crest reduction


----------



## CrazyFitLover (Jun 15, 2020)

he lost his gains but his girlfriend is with him regardles. its not only gym that is contributing here


----------



## tdawg (Jun 15, 2020)

thecaste said:


> Wide hips is an instant death sentence; impossible to cope. A woman can't even get a little spark of attraction if you just look like a pregnant high e tranny. I'm so sorry for you.


just blast tren, work on delts and abdominal ..JFL at this greycel tier post.


----------



## ijolly197 (Jun 15, 2020)

Chrono said:


>



The last kingdom is a true gigachad show


----------



## Chrono (Jun 16, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> True but he's only 5'7 tbh. Not sure how tall the guy in the op is.


he is 6foot.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jun 16, 2020)

100,000+ subscribers is probably a factor.. He's pulling in money


----------



## justadude (Jun 16, 2020)

is it just me or is he actually decent looking facially? he looks high tier normie at least


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 16, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> He isn´t even below average.



Show me where his bones are? That's a mid tier normie? Really?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 16, 2020)

justadude said:


> is it just me or is he actually decent looking facially? he looks high tier normie at least


Yeah. He looks decent facially. Add top tier status/money + gymcelled body. Yeah no fucking wonder he has a cute (nothing special) girlfriend. 

He could probably do better than her aswell.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 16, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> You can't be fucking serious



Why? He is low tier normie with a good lean body and YouTube/Online status.

She is normie with makeup to halo her to high tier.

I don't see anything spectacular going on here. He didn't punch that high above his weight and even then we all know he wouldn't have been able to get with her without his YouTube achievements/accomplishments.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 16, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Yeah. He looks decent facially. Add top tier status/money + gymcelled body. Yeah no fucking wonder he has a cute (nothing special) girlfriend.
> 
> He could probably do better than her aswell.



Where would you rank him facially? His face lacks width and while I see a jaw and some maxilla, it looks really odd and melted. How would you break him down facially? I don't see how he's anything above mid tier normie.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 16, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> his girlfriend looks like he arranged marriage maxxed. not the worst indian girl though. he still looks like a gymcel with the narrow under-developed skull



No that was not arranged. I can just tell. He's found her or they've met through friends/cousins and had a natural genuine attraction. Even if he is average facially, he's got status and a little bit of charisma/personality which makes him acceptable looking through halo.


----------



## justadude (Jun 16, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Where would you rank him facially? His face lacks width and while I see a jaw and some maxilla, it looks really odd and melted. How would you break him down facially? I don't see how he's anything above mid tier normie.


he has forward growth, good hairline, good cheekbones, zygos. his eye are and jaw are normie. facially he's high tier normie for sure. you cant tell me the average guy on the street looks better than him


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 16, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> 5,5psl face. 0,0000001% body. Still girlfiriend a recessed monkey because he is indian



Why is his face 5.5? Explain it to me?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 16, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Where would you rank him facially? His face lacks width and while I see a jaw and some maxilla, it looks really odd and melted. How would you break him down facially? I don't see how he's anything above mid tier normie.


He looks decent to me, not high tier normie but just mid tier. ~4PSL face. He has a good ogee curve/decent jawline/decent eyebrows/clean skin/decent hair.

Narrow IPD/jaw/face, UEE are failos keeping him from being above average, but he's still avg looking facially.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jun 16, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Why is his face 5.5? Explain it to me?


Forwarf grown maxilla+ sharp jawline+long ramus+ perfect gonial angle and good ogeecurve. Cuck eyes and being curry+ a bit small skull failos him


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 16, 2020)

Chrono said:


> Without gym he would be an incel. His girlfriend is average but still better than nothing.


I dunno incel. BUT, he would have a much much harder time in dating.

Body maters alot. It's the next most important thing AFTER face.


When Face + Body = 100%
Face = 68%; and
Body = 32%.

I'm not pulling above percentages out of my ass. It's from a study, where they found tht to be the % of matters


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 16, 2020)

justadude said:


> he has forward growth, good hairline, good cheekbones, zygos. his eye are and jaw are normie. facially he's high tier normie for sure. you cant tell me the average guy on the street looks better than him



I dunno man, because while he doesn't have any glaring weaknesses, I see a feminine face which lacks width and well positioned bone harmony.

Are they good cheekbones and zygos though or just normie ones with low body fat? The bones are sticking out because he is low body fat but they make his face look skeletal, don't they? I dunno, are we not excusing this skeletal face because he has a good body, subconsciously?

I think I am gonna ask a few girls, because this is an interesting one to me. His body may be haloing his face drastically.

How tall is he btw?

PS: I accept the forward growth strength.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 16, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I dunno incel. BUT, he would have a much much harder time in dating.
> 
> Body maters alot. It's the next most important thing AFTER face.
> 
> ...



Does body go up when height reaches 6'1 according to the research?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 16, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> He looks decent to me, not high tier normie but just mid tier. ~4PSL face. He has a good ogee curve/decent jawline/decent eyebrows/clean skin/decent hair.
> 
> Narrow IPD/jaw/face, UEE are failos keeping him from being above average, but he's still avg looking facially.



Yeah thought so, thanks.

I thought you meant high tier with "decent".


----------



## animus (Jun 16, 2020)

Chrono said:


> Without gym he would be an incel. His girlfriend is average but still better than nothing. shes in the youtube link.



He admitted to roid usage. Since he stopped them he is barely average imho. But when he roided he insta/youtubemaxxed which gives him status. Smart move.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 16, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Does body go up when height reaches 6'1 according to the research?


Height in graphs and desiribility, are not linear at all.
height is like:
manlet = game over.
Then from manlet up untill like 5'10; you increase with eash added height alot/plenty in attractiveness. But then after 5'10 it flattens out significantly already. So you still inreacse when taller each inch above 5'10 but limited. Not alot/much. At kinda like 6'1/6'2 it's pretty much maxxed out already, and each extra height adds imo insignificant amounts of extr SMV in general.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 16, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Height in graphs and desiribility, are not linear at all.
> height is like:
> manlet = game over.
> Then from manlet up untill like 5'10; you increase with eash added height alot/plenty in attractiveness. But then after 5'10 it flattens out significantly already. So you still inreacse when taller each inch above 5'10 but limited. Not alot/much. At kinda like 6'1/6'2 it's pretty much maxxed out already, and each extra height adds imo insignificant amounts of extr SMV in general.



Fuel for this 5,8 manlet to get this leg lengthening done. I am going full-retard and doing it, don't care. To the fuck with it. One life.

Shall I go 3 or 4 inches tho in your opinion?


----------



## Stingray (Jun 16, 2020)

Chrono said:


>



Love this show. I didn't realise that alexander dreymon was a manlet for about 3 seasons


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 16, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Fuel for this 5,8 manlet to get this leg lengthening done. I am going full-retard and doing it, don't care. To the fuck with it. One life.
> 
> Shall I go 3 or 4 inches tho in your opinion?


Let me find the actual graph for you.
I think the graph i have in mind is USA graph. So it counts for USA; if you life somehwere else it might be different.






Aka: after 177 cm. Don't even worry about extra height anymore. Only 13% of women reject a man then based on that height.
So you are 173 cm. which mean about 45% would reject you based on height, and 55% not. But being 4 cmextra already makes that 45% drop to 13%. I doubt if bitches can actually see 4 cm diffrence. A little higher shoes and a little higher hair, and there in appearance the extra 4cm is achieved already.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 16, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Let me find the actual graph for you.
> I think the graph i have in mind is USA graph. So it counts for USA; if you life somehwere else it might be different.
> 
> 
> ...



Some thought to mull over. Cheers and yeah, London, England my location. Pretty similar to most western countries we can guess.


----------



## noor (Jun 16, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> *HIS SIDE PROFILE MOGS MOST OF THE INCELS OF THIS FORUM*
> 
> _*
> View attachment 462169
> ...


I've never seen somebody non deformed that's so unattractive and beta looking. I hope life treats u better in other ways


----------



## AussieCurry (Jun 20, 2020)

ijolly197 said:


> The last kingdom is a true gigachad show


Uthred is a fucking high t driven gigachad who breeds with hotties such as gisela, mildred, iseult and aethelflaed. so fking based


----------



## wristcel (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## wristcel (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## wristcel (Dec 8, 2020)

shit, ,just realised he's super short too! 
Wonder how he pulled her? She's fucking cute


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Dec 8, 2020)

close to ideal facial leanness .


----------



## DharkDC (Dec 16, 2020)

shit thread


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Dec 16, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> 5,5psl face. 0,0000001% body. Still girlfiriend a recessed monkey because he is indian


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Dec 16, 2020)

thecaste said:


> Wide hips is an instant death sentence; impossible to cope. A woman can't even get a little spark of attraction if you just look like a pregnant high e tranny. I'm so sorry for you.



not true, frank yang has wide hips and is aesthethic asf


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 16, 2020)

hahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 16, 2020)

Lifefuel


----------



## bl0odyme5s (Dec 16, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> *HIS SIDE PROFILE MOGS MOST OF THE INCELS OF THIS FORUM*
> 
> _*
> View attachment 462169
> ...



if you look like pic on left please roidmax a good online friend of mine from the lookism site had almost the exact same body as left and he roidmaxxed and now hes so busy slaying I barely hear from him anymore I might still have his after pics on my laptop somewhere if I find them i will post it. But trust me if you roid max it will ascend you hard just make sure to take your workouts seriously


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Dec 16, 2020)

Chrono said:


> Without gym he would be an incel. His girlfriend is average but still better than nothing. shes in the youtube link.
> 
> 
> Imagine not going to the gym lol


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Dec 16, 2020)

he's frauding so hard with that hair but can't hide his peanut skull  what size might that be?


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Dec 16, 2020)

wristcel said:


>



Holy shit balls Jimmy, she's gorgeous 😍
He's dating way up. Good for him.


----------



## FacialAesthetics (Dec 16, 2020)

Actually he's pretty okay looking. He's definitely not a gymcel, you fucking retard.


----------



## wristcel (Dec 17, 2020)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> Holy shit balls Jimmy, she's gorgeous 😍
> He's dating way up. Good for him.


I know, man! She reminds me of my hot neighbour


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 17, 2020)

wristcel said:


> I know, man! She reminds me of my hot neighbour



You have photos like that of your hot neighbour and you're not even talking with her? Lmao


----------



## wristcel (Dec 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> You have photos like that of your hot neighbour and you're not even talking with her? Lmao


she's not interested in me lol. I'm no chad i'm afraid (that's from her private insta)


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 17, 2020)

wristcel said:


> she's not interested in me lol. I'm no chad i'm afraid (that's from her private insta)



So you somehow managed to find your neighbours' insta? Isn't that needle in a haystack shit right there?


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 17, 2020)

wtf is up with all the coper itt

he looks tiny, probably about 5'6 no more, plus small frame, bug eyes and elf ears

if he would come here and get rated and say his stats, the first page would be plastered with OVER videos and webms

but because he has a hot gf he is now above average??


----------



## wristcel (Dec 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> So you somehow managed to find your neighbours' insta? Isn't that needle in a haystack shit right there?


Not sure what you mean?? She has a name. Type girls name into insta, and you find her (she also has insta link in her FB). Then add her.


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 17, 2020)

justadude said:


> is it just me or is he actually decent looking facially? he looks high tier normie at least


he is probably not above white male average looks


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Dec 19, 2020)

I watched his video where he talks about this thread. That indian chick and him are not together anymore. That pig face actually thinks she can do better. Just lol at how easy it is for women.


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Jan 20, 2021)

lmao his girlfriend broke up with him, but he refuses to acknowledge the fact that she left him because of his dissapearing gains and loss of income due to his channel dying. the moment his channel don't pull views and his body turns to shit, his long-term girlfriend leaves him .. just a weird coincidence according to him. 

@ConspiracyTheory you know what his exes name is? someone doxx her social media, I wanna know if she already got a new one.


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Jan 20, 2021)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> @ConspiracyTheory you know what his exes name is? someone doxx her social media, I wanna know if she already got a new one.


I don't. I only knew they broke up because he said so in his vid.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 11, 2021)

Copemaxxing said:


> 5,5psl face. 0,0000001% body. Still girlfiriend a recessed monkey because he is indian


Hi youtube btw


----------



## madmax (Feb 11, 2021)

He doesn't even look like he works out


----------



## reptiles (Feb 11, 2021)

Chrono said:


> Without gym he would be an incel. His girlfriend is average but still better than nothing. shes in the youtube link.






He looks handsome tbqh


----------



## Essonerian (Feb 11, 2021)

he mogs that subhuman "gf" jfl 

it is over


----------



## reptiles (Feb 11, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I dunno incel. BUT, he would have a much much harder time in dating.
> 
> Body maters alot. It's the next most important thing AFTER face.
> 
> ...





I was gonna pm you about this could you show me all the studies ? pls for your claim you derive your 32 percent figure from tbqh also there was another study that under richer ecalogical niches women prefer PA could you link ?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 11, 2021)

reptiles said:


> I was gonna pm you about this could you show me all the studies ? pls for your claim you derive your 32 percent figure from tbqh also there was another study that under richer ecalogical niches women prefer PA could you link ?


here, the study.
https://looksmax.org/threads/proof-science-face-body-and-strenght-masculinity.96040/


----------

